# Weird vibrating body and vision



## lemonbalm (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello! I am currently on levothyroxine 50mcg for some form of hypothyroidism, it does feel a bit Hashimoto-style, although my antibodies are normal. But what makes me wonder alot is this weird internal vibration, which at the same time is a metallic taste/sensation in my mouth/tongue at the same time vibrating in my whole body, including head, brain, legs etc. It feels like electricity, shaking or buzzing, and it makes my vision vibrate also (if I watch blank wall it is like flashing vibration). This indeed feels very weird and makes me wonder what on earth it is! Can this happen from thyroxine?!

Sometime ago I accidentally took a bit extra thyroxine and the metallic taste got worse, so I started to suspect thyroxine. But I might get metallic taste from foods too, and very weird adrenaline surge reactions to certain foods. This sensation also includes a sensation of nervous system being overdrive and hyperactive, and can cause panicky feelings. On top of this I have insomnia from the hyperactivity (which in turn worsens the vibration). I am going to test my thyroid soon, but I think it shows up slightly elevated TSH and normal T4.

Anyone with similiar sensations? Thanks for reading!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

How long have you been on the levo? What do your labs look like?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you consume any particular food or supplement in large quantities?


----------



## lemonbalm (Mar 9, 2018)

joplin1975 said:


> How long have you been on the levo? What do your labs look like?


I have been on levo for about three years. I was on Armour thyroid in 2008-2009 for a while, but then was off thyroid meds until 2015 (because it was subclinical or unconfirmed). when T4 was started. Is it possible that 50mcg is too much for me? I feel hot at night, especially feet and feel hyperactive and nervous. Would it be safe to try lowering levo a bit and see what happens? I haven't got any recent labs yet but last time it was like TSH 4.2 and FT4 in the mid-range. Here the municipal system doesn't test FT3 (it was slightly over the range in 2015, I don't think I have conversion issues).



Lovlkn said:


> Do you consume any particular food or supplement in large quantities?


I used to take heaps of supplements but not anymore - now I take only some B-vits and C. Nowadays get bad reactions from many supplements, like some days ago I took selenium and I went very very hyperactive, brain fog and had terrible anxiety for days. Regarding foods, I have been eating oat and cheese daily but nothing else comes to my mind. Except that I ate a lot of Alaskan pollack during the last year.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's possible.

It's also possible that you've developed TSI, too (another antibody) which can do really weird things to you.


----------



## lemonbalm (Mar 9, 2018)

joplin1975 said:


> It's possible.
> 
> It's also possible that you've developed TSI, too (another antibody) which can do really weird things to you.


Okay, thanks! I feel I might be quite sensitive to levo, since I am very sensitive to any stimulants. But decreasing it even a tiny bit will make me feel terrible (even though people say thyroxine has a half-life of a week, I feel the effects within a couple of hours), how long would it take to get used to the lower levo dosage, and how slowly the withdrawal would usually be done? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What do your last labs look like?


----------

